# Windows tinted!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's A Nice Looking RED Cruzen , and you got IT Tinted just in time for the summer season .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks! Yes it really does help with the heat and today is a hot one!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that looks dark. No windshield strip?


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

It's 20%, no, no windshield strip.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow that looks darker than 20% to me! Looks good though!


 Sent with iLove


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks sharp. Wish I went that dark.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I toured the southland (10 states and DC) last week with my son. I think every Cruze I saw was tinted and all looked pretty dam hot! Sadly, ours is a lease so no tinting for this one. 

My G8 is 20% sides, 35% on backlite and nuthin' on the windshield. I always use 3M film. It is superior to other automotive films (IMHO)!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

wish i could go that dark in NH, 30% the limit here and no front windows


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Oh mine is definitely illegal but like I posted in another thread, my next door neighbor who is a deputy sheriff said just to make sure windows are down if I've been drinking, lol!


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting my windows in Massachusetts. 35% is the limit though. Is it worth it? I'm doing it for both looks and heat. Does anyone know any reputable but also cheap places to get it done?


----------



## rambo76098 (May 29, 2014)

What shop did you use? Do you like it so far?

I'm getting ready to quote a few places around Columbus.


----------

